# Info needed on Stripers



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Can any one give me an idea on the bait both live and lures to use to catch stripers? I would like to troll some as well as fish a few deep holes I've found in Blackwater Bay. Thanks


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*stripers*

troll stretch 25's and use live eels or ailwise/threadfin herring I got a 38 a 34 and a 28 inch last week on live eels.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

In all honesty you need to get a hold of Capt. Brant Peacher he is the best I know at catching stripers consistently!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

+1. On Brant!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain Jim, where are you fishing? Sounds east coastish


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the information guys. I'll give it a try later this week again.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Drop a live Shad or Silver Mullet to the bottom of holes from the train trestle in Milton to the mouth of Blackwater. Or any lure immitation to fish busting bait early morning near coves and back water areas. Cold temps are the key. Bait fish will congregate in shallow water to warm quicker. In the morning just keep your eyes open for easy action on fish averaging 5 lbs plus.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

GatorBane said:


> Drop a live Shad or Silver Mullet to the bottom of holes from the train trestle in Milton to the mouth of Blackwater. Or any lure immitation to fish busting bait early morning near coves and back water areas. Cold temps are the key. Bait fish will congregate in shallow water to warm quicker. In the morning just keep your eyes open for easy action on fish averaging 5 lbs plus.


Thanks for the information. I wasn't sure what type of live bait to use. I can get the shads over here, but don't think Bits will have the els


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Live menhaden work great and you can catch them in the rivers and bays


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Contact Brant Peacher 450-3134


----------

